# Anymore websites like this?



## Texasstate (Feb 22, 2018)

Do y’all know of any other web sites that you can buy/sell/trade wood ?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2018)

Nope, as far as I know we are unique. The founding father had a vision and here we are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2018)

This is the only one I know of and use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok cool I’m not trying to cheat on you guys just didn’t know if there was more I was missing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2018)

You found the best there is, way better than feebay!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 22, 2018)

I have not done any major searching, but when I found this site and had positive and encouraging comments and assistance on a number of different topics I stopped looking for anything else. I do not sell much, I do not buy or trade much but I have the upmost respect for this site, its members and the " vision " it was created with and the resolve to keep it as is.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2018)

A LOT of wood gets sold on facebook. lots of specific sites. If you are looking to sell or buy PM me and I will steer you to a starting point....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> A LOT of wood gets sold on facebook. lots of specific sites. If you are looking to sell or buy PM me and I will steer you to a starting point....



But as far as crazy wood sites this one is unique.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 23, 2018)

. See a lot sold on Facebook, prices generally aren't as good and not a lot of trading going down there. Not nearly as much fun.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> . See a lot sold on Facebook, prices generally aren't as good and not a lot of trading going down there. Not nearly as much fun.


Not as much trading but marketplace is huge- selection is huge- quantity is huge. I think it depends on what you are after - If you want an obscure British chisel- You can go to Jon's Group @Brink Unpluggedwoodworkers and you can not only find it but can probably find a tool historian to tell you everything about it. There is so much info available you have to limit groups you are in to keep up. But it is a much different format. This is a tight knit group of wood nuts that know each other- more like Marc @ripjack13 calls a club. 
Prices- all over the board- that is what open market provides. Lots of good folks though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2018)

I already welcomed em to the club...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 23, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Not as much trading but marketplace is huge- selection is huge- quantity is huge. I think it depends on what you are after - If you want an obscure British chisel- You can go to Jon's Group @Brink Unpluggedwoodworkers and you can not only find it but can probably find a tool historian to tell you everything about it. There is so much info available you have to limit groups you are in to keep up. But it is a much different format. This is a tight knit group of wood nuts that know each other- more like Marc @ripjack13 calls a club.
> Prices- all over the board- that is what open market provides. Lots of good folks though.




I belong to a facebook wood selling group. I offered to buy some walnut blanks from a guy 2 months ago and told him to invoice my pay pal account and I would pay. Never got invoice never heard form him again. I like to use pay pal because I can file a claim and get reimbursed if the product is a no show. Facebook is way to anonymous although I have sold a fair amount of stuff I have had many no shows and trolls. Only a couple trolls here but I won't name names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> I belong to a facebook wood selling group. I offered to buy some walnut blanks from a guy 2 months ago and told him to invoice my pay pal account and I would pay. Never got invoice never heard form him again. I like to use pay pal because I can file a claim and get reimbursed if the product is a no show. Facebook is way to anonymous although I have sold a fair amount of stuff I have had many no shows and trolls. Only a couple trolls here but I won't name names


It is all about what you have and your reputation. I went there in fall of 14. I can put a pic like this in right spot and blow my ph. Up. I know, i did it yesterday.



 

It is the advantage of huge numbers. I have had almost no trouble there. Then again i do not seek trouble, so do.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2018)

Like Mike, I have had very good results and very little trouble selling things on Facebook. I enjoy being part of the WB community and this is the forum I am the most active on, but I do 90+% of my selling elsewhere - mostly on Facebook.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 23, 2018)

I had a FB buyer ask me to cut some special size cherry timbers. I did a little research and found that he was in fact a real person and less than 50 miles away, I knew better than to cut the timbers without a deposit but I did it anyway. I did leave them a little over size so in the event that he was a no show I could mill them into 4/4. He messaged me at least once a day for a week to make and break appointments to pay and pickup then changed his mind. On the bright side I have sold a bunch of live edge knotty, wormy stuff that I would not personally give a nickel for, I just keep the price down to earth and someone will show up with some cash and a vision.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Feb 25, 2018)

+ 1 more on this being the BEST site! 
I’m in a couple other forums including AAW ( can’t remember last time I logged on there) and have found them to be generally “snooty”. I can be myself here.
I don’t buy turning wood— have all I need and then some,— am in the fb group mostly ‘cuz I might sell some— noted that prices are all over the place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

